# Disappearing SSD



## strech (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a laptop Legion y530 ( i7 7850h + 1060 + 2tb hdd ) and about year ago i decided to buy a SSD for it. Problem with this new ssd ( ADATA XPG SX6000 Lite 512 GB M.2 2280 PCI-E x4 Gen3 NVMe ) was that at the beginning when i installed clean win 10 without deleting previous win 10 from hdd, new windows started to crash either browsing internet or playing games showing blue screen sometimes. After that i decided to format both ssd and hdd and install win back on hdd drive. Then new problems showed up. SSD started to not show up sometimes on partition manager or file manager like it was disconnected. Another thing is when ssd is seen by computer and i play some high demanding games installed on it crashing game is happening again.

Any idea to solve this problem ?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2020)

This is the second ADATA drive issue I've seen in a week. There's no "solving" an SSD that stops showing up in the partition or file manager. You get it replaced if it's under warranty, or purchase a replacement and recover your data as quickly as possible before it fails completely.


----------



## theonek (Apr 24, 2020)

adata… just why?


----------



## strech (Apr 24, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> This is the second ADATA drive issue I've seen in a week. There's no "solving" an SSD that stops showing up in the partition or file manager. You get it replaced it it's under warranty, or purchase a replacement and recover your data as quickly as possible before it fails completely.


I will send it to the producer because i have 2 years more of warranty but currently i am not in the country where i bought it so i thought maybe this could be solved faster without involving producer



theonek said:


> adata… just why?


I didn't know when buying this disc at the time that this company was such junk


----------



## theonek (Apr 24, 2020)

you can easily switch to better brand and a durable one... like Samsung or any other....


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 24, 2020)

I had this very thing happen to me a bit ago with a Intel 660...The only thing i have ever bought from Adata was some ddr3 moons ago..


----------



## quanash (Apr 24, 2020)

Before sending it for RMA you can try 2 things;

1-) If you can find a copy of parted magic, prepare a bootable USB disc and secure erase the disks. A sector with a corrupted and not erased data can cause the problem. Parted magic will be loaded to your memory and booted from there, so you can secure erase all of your drives at the same time.

2-) Check if your SSD's firmware is up to date, if not, you can update it for stability increase.

https://www.xpg.com/us/feature/597/

Latest firmware update and release date: Firmware update_V9002s34 2020-01-17

If both doesn't help you, the issue might be about the controller itself and need to be RMAd.

Also try to check if your SATA and NVMe drivers are up to date, If not you might wanna update those drivers as well.


----------



## strech (Apr 24, 2020)

quanash said:


> Before sending it for RMA you can try 2 things;
> 
> 1-) If you can find a copy of parted magic, prepare a bootable USB disc and secure erase the disks. A sector with a corrupted and not erased data can cause the problem. Parted magic will be loaded to your memory and booted from there, so you can secure erase all of your drives at the same time.
> 
> ...


RMAd ? Could you explain the step with the controller ? Also i tried updating firmware  ssd and still nothing, still has a mind of its own showing and disappearing per computer boot. 
Also i don't have spare pendrive to create bootable usb and what would be the best software to check if drivers for SATA and NVME are up to date ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2020)

theonek said:


> adata… just why?



To be fair, the XPG series tends to get very good reviews.  Heck, the SX6000 got a "Highly Recommended" right here at TPU.

Ignoring that this is an ADATA drive and just looking at it subjectively, I'd hazard a guess that the drive might be overheating and locking up.  Looking at the inside of the Y530, the M.2 slot isn't in a great spot.  It's right between the battery and the HDD, with no airflow.  I know everyone loves fast NVMe drives, but IMO laptops with poor cooling are not he place for them.  And I've put an M.2 SATA drive in there instead to keep the heat down.


----------



## ixi (Apr 25, 2020)

Running adata ssd for more than a year. 8200 pro have never had any crashes bor problems with it. Yes, maybe faulty batch, but then again. As well it can be caused by other componenets or shitty programms which are cracked.


----------



## quanash (Apr 25, 2020)

strech said:


> RMAd ? Could you explain the step with the controller ? Also i tried updating firmware  ssd and still nothing, still has a mind of its own showing and disappearing per computer boot.
> Also i don't have spare pendrive to create bootable usb and what would be the best software to check if drivers for SATA and NVME are up to date ?



Since your SSD is acting strange, there are 2 possible problems; your laptop or SSD. If you are sure that every driver and BIOS of your laptop is up to date and working properly than the issue is with your SSD. If not, check those and update if they are not. This might solve the problem. 

If your OS is installed on your HDD, remove the SSD and check if your laptop works fine or still having issues. If it works fine probably your SSD causes thos stability issues and blue screens.


----------



## strech (Apr 25, 2020)

quanash said:


> Since your SSD is acting strange, there are 2 possible problems; your laptop or SSD. If you are sure that every driver and BIOS of your laptop is up to date and working properly than the issue is with your SSD. If not, check those and update if they are not. This might solve the problem.
> 
> If your OS is installed on your HDD, remove the SSD and check if your laptop works fine or still having issues. If it works fine probably your SSD causes thos stability issues and blue screens.


OS is installed on hdd and it works perfectly. After today's installation of new firmware and initialization ssd with secure erase, and some changes in the bios regarding booting and storage options, seems to work good. Copied game which caused crashes after a while of playing it on ssd before and now zero crashes. Tomorrow i will install game like Arma 3 which is high power demanding on disk and this will be the final test. If it crashes again i will let you know guys.


----------



## quanash (Apr 25, 2020)

strech said:


> OS is installed on hdd and it works perfectly. After today's installation of new firmware and initialization ssd with secure erase, and some changes in the bios regarding booting and storage options, seems to work good. Copied game which caused crashes after a while of playing it on ssd before and now zero crashes. Tomorrow i will install game like Arma 3 which is high power demanding on disk and this will be the final test. If it crashes again i will let you know guys.



OK, it seems that secure erase and firmware update helped.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2020)

strech said:


> OS is installed on hdd and it works perfectly. After today's installation of new firmware and initialization ssd with secure erase, and some changes in the bios regarding booting and storage options, seems to work good. Copied game which caused crashes after a while of playing it on ssd before and now zero crashes. Tomorrow i will install game like Arma 3 which is high power demanding on disk and this will be the final test. If it crashes again i will let you know guys.


Excellent, good to hear. I've had too many failures lately where bios and firmware updates didn't do a damn thing. Good reminder that "most cases" does not equal "All cases"   GL!


----------



## TxGrin (Apr 25, 2020)

strech said:


> I have a laptop Legion y530 ( i7 7850h + 1060 + 2tb hdd ) and about year ago i decided to buy a SSD for it. Problem with this new ssd ( ADATA XPG SX6000 Lite 512 GB M.2 2280 PCI-E x4 Gen3 NVMe ) was that at the beginning when i installed clean win 10 without deleting previous win 10 from hdd, new windows started to crash either browsing internet or playing games showing blue screen sometimes. After that i decided to format both ssd and hdd and install win back on hdd drive. Then new problems showed up. SSD started to not show up sometimes on partition manager or file manager like it was disconnected. Another thing is when ssd is seen by computer and i play some high demanding games installed on it crashing game is happening again.
> 
> Any idea to solve this problem ?



I had a m2 drive do the same thing i formatted it to 4kn and haven't had a problem sense


----------

